#  Medizinische Befunde übersetzen >   MRT Bericht verstänlich machen >

## thneup

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe seit längerer Zeit Rückenschmerzen und Schmerzen in der rechten  Leistengegend. Da ich auch regelmäßig Durchfall habe, war ich zuerst  zur Darmspeigelung, was nichts ergab. Danach war ich zum MRT. 
Könnte mir jemand bitte den Befund einmal näher erklären und eventuell Behandlungsmöglichkeiten vorschlagen.
1. MRT des Abdomens 
- inhomogene Steatosis hepatis, 
- im übrigen unauffällige parenchymatöse Oberbauchstrukturen, unauffällige MRCP
2. MRT der LWS
- Zustand nach Morbus Scheuermann mit welliger Begrenzung und chronischen Schmorl`schen Knorpelknötchen im Grund- und Deckplattenbereich aller mit abgebildeten unteren thorakalen Wirbelkörper sowie LWK 1 bis LWK 5
- Kyphosierungsfehlstellung des thorakolumbalen Überganges
- osteochondrosen der lumbalen Bandscheibensegmente
- im Segment LWK 4/5 und LWK 5/ SWK 1 mäßige Einengung der Foramina   intervertebrale durch intraforaminale Protrusionen sowie degenerative Protrusionensowie degenerative Wirbelgelenksveränderungen mit Kapsel- und Ligamenthypertrophie
- anhand der fettsupprimierten Sequenzen subakute reaktive Knochenmarksödeme (sekundäre erosive Osteochondrosen) im vertikalen Randleistenbereich BWK 12 bis
  LWK 2
3. MRT des kleinen Beckens
- anhand der fettsupprimierten Sequenzen etwas wandverdickte Darstellung des Colon sigmoideum
- in der Diffusionsbildgebung reduzierte Diffusion des Colon sigmoideum, nach Kontrastmittel etwas verstärkte submuköse Kontrastmittelaufnahme
  Beurteilung: Entzündliche Veränderungen imColon sigmoideum, im übrigen unauffälligepelvine Weichteilstrukturen, unauffällige Darstellung des Coecums sowie der Appendixregion, kein Nachweis einer Appendicitis 
Vielen Dank
Liebe Grüße Thomas

----------


## Christiane

Hallo Thomas 
Ich kann nur zum MRT der LWS etwas beitragen, in den anderen beiden Punkten kenne ich mich zu wenig aus. 
Der Morbus Scheuermann ist eine Erkrankung der Wirbelsäule, wobei die Ober- und Unterseite der Wirbelkörper zackenförmig einbricht. Typisch sind auch die Schmorlschen Knötchen, das sind Veränderungen der Bandscheiben. Diese Erkrankung kommt mit ca. Mitte 20 zum Stillstand.
Im Bereich der LWS finden sich degenerative Veränderungen der Bandscheiben und auch der Wirbelgelenke. Die Zwischenwirbellöcher sind leicht verengt. Die beiden untersten Bandscheiben sind zudem vorgewölbt (noch keine echten Vorfälle).
Im Übergang von der Brust- zur Lendenwirbelsäule hast du einen Rundrücken.  
Deine Schmerzen lassen sich durch Schmerzmittel, evl entzündungshemmende Medikamente und Physiotherapie recht gut in den Griff bekommen. Du musst aber trotzdem damit rechnen, dass du immer mal wieder Schmerzen haben wirst.  
Zum MRT des Beckens kann ich nur so viel beisteuern: eine Blinddarmentzündung wurde nicht nachgewiesen.  
Gruß Christiane

----------

